# what size tank(s) do you keep your betta(s) in?



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey guys! here is my poll-what size tank(s) do you keep your betta(s) in? I just want to get an idea of what most people keep their fish in. You can vote more than once if you have more than one tank, or just once.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I keep all my bettas in 2.5 gallons, except Hattie, who's in a five gal. However, I am going to get 2 critter keepers tonight, and hopefully I can find two five gallons...


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> I keep all my bettas in 2.5 gallons, except Hattie, who's in a five gal. However, I am going to get 2 critter keepers tonight, and hopefully I can find two five gallons...


That sounds reasonable. How many bettas do you have?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I have eight, but I am just about to go out and get a pair of dragon PK's. So basically, ten.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

I think a Dragon PK would look nice.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I used to have one, actually. Dragons are some of my favorites 

Now I'm just waiting for my mom to finish eating dinner so she can drive me... Argh.... I can't wait.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a 3 gallon, a couple of fives and two 10s. 
I wish I had a dragon! Actually I think one of my guys has the dragon gene, even if he's not a dragon. Is it a recessive trait or something? Draco has dragon scaling on his head and a sort of dragon-ish look to him, but no metallic scales.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I honestly have no idea. XD But they are definitely some of my favorites.
Okay, I don't have ten bettas, I have eleven now.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

i have 2 six gallons , one 2.5 gallon tank , one 1 gallon tank and i just got a 10 gallon


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

xswornxoffxjello said:


> Draco has dragon scaling on his head and a sort of dragon-ish look to him, but no metallic scales.


Draco is a good name


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

By the way, my fish is in a 1.5 gallon. He likes it there because it is decorated to look as natural as possible. I am doing a chart of his growth and he grew almost 1/2 an inch in the pat month, making him 2 3/4 inches long.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

I have a 2.5 and several 2's, also my PK Kreios is in my 20 long community tank. Deimos is in the 2.5 and Phobos is in one of the 2's. When I get back from my trip (which I haven't left for yet) and I get Bumblebee from Zenandra he'll go in the 2.5 and Deimos will get a 2.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I have 2 x 5 gallon tanks and am speaking with someone via e-mail who has a 10 gallon for sale with stand that I might pick up tonight...have to see it first. $20 is decent.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

All of my fish are in 2.5 gallons each.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have one 20 gallon ( Phantom, fishy, and once the ich is gone and riger is healed roger too!) a 17 gallon (my girlies! Queenie,rose,suki,juliet, and ember!) and a 1 gallon which roger is in!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 3 1 gallons and the rest are in 1.5 and 2.5 gallons.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (May 30, 2010)

At the moment I have a male betta and two otos living in a 7 gallon planted tank. The water parameters hold steady, the tank looks good, and the fish are happy. I think I hit a good balance with it.

I have a planted 16 gallon next to it as well, but so far no fish in it. Still thinking about what to put in it.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I have Alexander in a 5 gallon and Riley in a 1 gallon temp tank.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I a have a divided 10 gallon that 3 of my boys are in and I will be dividing another 10 gallon in 3 or 4 ways soon. My 4 other boys are each in 1 gallon for now until I finish the other 10 gallon.


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Currently I have five bettas and each of them has 5 gallons.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I have my two betas in identical 2.5 gallons. It seems like they have plenty of space and they are 100 times easier for me to manage than the 5 gallons I had in the past.


----------

